# Free "Fishing" Trip.



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I just picked up my new flats boat from Kenny with a couple new cool tools now attached.

I have NO experience driving a boat in shallow water (well a little) I have NO experience driving THIS boat. It's a rocket ship by the way... 21' Canyon Bay flats boat with an Evinrude 225 pushing it.

I'm looking to "play" with the boat and it's new systems. Fishfinder, GPS, iPilot Trolling Motor Guages... etc. Even jump out and correct for the engine torque a few times in shallow water.

I just bought a power pole, but it is not installed.

So YOUR job will be to fish and tolerate me as I experiment... even offer a suggestion in a friendly way. (Dumbass is an allowable noun with reference to me).

MY job is to PLAY with the toys, fish a little, and figure out how everything works.

I'd prefer somebody who doesn't mind my many mistakes and has fished the flats a bit and can offer some advice.

Early is better in the mornings obviously. Ramp is flexible. Even a couple hours is okay.

Evenings may be taken.

Jim


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

O boy... Watch out.. I could tag along, but all I will do is point and say that way looks good.. Nope dont see fish..Now you dont want to hit the gas that fast coming out of shallow water like that.. I could make up some stupid stuff..ahaha


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't bring much to the table either, but would be willing to tag along and give you a hand. I can catch fish but i'm accustomed to being landlocked. I live around Pine Forest and the interstate so most ramps are convenient. I'm available most any time.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

heck gimme a date and a time and ill meet you at the boat ramp!! im good with east bay and the sound and have some tips pm me if ya need a tag along soon


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would love to help you out but since your objective is trying to get skinny water the last thing you need is a fat guy on the bow. hahahaha


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim...Don't forget me.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anytime you need someone to tag along let me know.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

what happened to the big boat? sold her?


----------



## chad2102 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm usually of on fridays I'd love to get out give me a shout. (828)371-3539


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like you really got it rough. I'll help you out anytime. I'll fish and tell lies. You can keep the fish. Shoot me a pm. 

Also I'm looking for someone to hit some nearshore spots in the morning on my boat. Interested give me a pm on that too.


----------

